# Free parking/stopovers/aires ....Cordoba, Spain ?



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Kicked off our "great trek" on Monday and so far got as far as Cordoba and are pitched up at "Camping El Brillante " in the city.Good location but at €30 (inc EHU) per day, it is a little rich for my blood and for an extended stay, so looking for any known "free spots/aires" around the city after Thursday night.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

bump !


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Stop over*

Have you tried the Spanish site :-

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

The only thing is they are really wild camping areas in the main

The nearest Aire is at Cabra you will find it in red on the above map.

Cordoba is beautiful but as you know very difficult to park...one of the places the above site lists is the car park at the Medina Azahara 
The phrase the on the picture "probar los amortiguadores". means testing the suspension..read into that what you will

Brian


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Stop over*



bktayken said:


> Have you tried the Spanish site :-
> 
> http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the link (which lead onto a few other web sites). Having pounded the Cordoban pavements and "ticked" most of the historical boxes we were considering a visit to the Medina tomorrow, so, great to see that there is a "possible" in the area. Thanks again.

bryan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Caceres in Estramadura is an interesting Aire with free electricity and free stop.
While the site is in a park that is fairly bland, a three hundred yards walk up hill into the old town, is packed with a large choice of restaurants and antique buildings. Last year there was a fair bit of renovation taking place, so it could be even better this time around.
tip: The electric uses the blue plugs, not many Spanish have blue plugs :roll: 
Alan


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*ACSI*

Errr, thought El Brilliante took ACSI? 15€/night all in last year........

Ray


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: ACSI*



rayhook said:


> Errr, thought El Brilliante took ACSI? 15€/night all in last year........
> 
> Ray


First question I asked on arrival Monday ...answer?....a very firm, No ! Never thought to check the ACSI book etc., but no signs on display at reception. Bailing out tomorrow and will try free parking at Medina Alcazar if poss, before heading North on Friday.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Checked ACSI book last night, El Brillante not included but Camping Albolafia in Villafranco de Cordoba is in book ...27Km from Cordoba City. More distance than I want to walk :lol: 

NB: Just discovered that El Brillante does not accept Credit Cards...CASH ONLY SITE, could be a problem if you are unprepared and are cash withdrawal limited on your card.

On reflection this is a site with basic facilities and although comfortable enough it does not reflect the price tag, only really commendable feature is proximity to city centre and that will have to suffice. Moving on today.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't think I would rely on the furgovw site. The first one I checked was Europa point in Gib. Been to Gib many times and have been told at the border, no overnight camping allowed on Gib. Spoken to people who have been moved on by police from this very point. Try this site they have some great Spanish stopovers. (clubmotorhome.com)

Sooty


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

you could try down by the river by the mian bridge I've seen a few vans parked up there, across the main road (on the city side) the road to the zoo was another place that vans were parked up all very close to the river...


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, but no thanks sooty10, don't need or want to subscribe to another web based club to simply see what is readily available in Aires of Spain & Portugal from Vicarious.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bryandh said:


> Checked ACSI book last night, El Brillante not included but Camping Albolafia in Villafranco de Cordoba is in book ...27Km from Cordoba City. More distance than I want to walk :lol:
> 
> NB: Just discovered that El Brillante does not accept Credit Cards...CASH ONLY SITE, could be a problem if you are unprepared and are cash withdrawal limited on your card.
> 
> On reflection this is a site with basic facilities and although comfortable enough it does not reflect the price tag, only really commendable feature is proximity to city centre and that will have to suffice. Moving on today.


We stayed at Camping Albolafia this year and it's a nice site. You can get the bus into Cordoba, the reception will give you the details. See my website below for photos.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stopovers in Spain*

 Ciao tutti,
an excellent website for motorhoming in Spain is

www.viajarenautocaravana.com

go over to right hand side of front page, and click on 'donde parar'

you don't need to fully understand Spanish.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*You win!*

Bryandh,

You are absolutely correct and I'm talking thorugh my hat. Had at look at our notes from last year and El Brilliente was not an ACSI site.

Apologies,

Ray


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: You win!*



rayhook said:


> Bryandh,
> 
> You are absolutely correct and I'm talking thorugh my hat. Had at look at our notes from last year and El Brilliente was not an ACSI site.
> 
> ...


No problem, thanks for responding....you might have been right, in which case I would have gone to war :wink:

Bryan.


----------

